# Resolutions



## TxBuilder (Jan 9, 2012)

Anyone have any and still following through on?


----------



## TxBuilder (Jan 16, 2012)

No one? Really? I thought most people did something.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jan 16, 2012)

TxBuilder said:


> No one? Really? I thought most people did something.



The still following through part threw me off.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 16, 2012)

Never make any and the follow thru is garrenteed!!


----------



## TxBuilder (Jan 17, 2012)

nealtw said:


> Never make any and the follow thru is garrenteed!!



Smart, very.


----------



## Jdmrenovations (Jan 17, 2012)

All of last summer was spent in a chiropractor's office, tending to 2 bad disks in my lower back...L3 and L4 area I believe.  Now that I can walk again and not be in constant pain, my resolution (which was actually "made" last September) was to get my own company back up and running again after 6 years as a project manager...and PROTECT MY BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Only 42 and already fighting pain woke me up...24 yrs in this biz will kill ya if you let it.


----------



## TxBuilder (Jan 18, 2012)

I hope it stops bothering you. 

Seems being a GC and having back problems would be the worst.


----------



## Jdmrenovations (Jan 18, 2012)

TxBuilder said:


> Seems being a GC and having back problems would be the worst.


 
Especially in this economy, where keeping the tool belt off is tougher than ever.  When it was booming, I did more on the phone in my office (truck).

Now........someone's gotta do it right.


----------



## vette2020 (Jan 19, 2012)

Mine was to loose weight. Common?-yes. But it needs to be done. I haven't followed through as much as I should but I am getting back on track. My weakness is chocolate. You would think that I'm a female PMSing the way I eat chocolate.


----------



## inspectorD (Jan 19, 2012)

Jdmrenovations said:


> Especially in this economy, where keeping the tool belt off is tougher than ever.  When it was booming, I did more on the phone in my office (truck).
> 
> Now........someone's gotta do it right.



Then do something else.
I realized long ago I could never keep up with the construction life, 25 years on the body is enough. I started looking into home inspections while I still had time about 10 years ago. I slowly merged out of "all" remodeling, to part time inspections. This year I have two separate entities. One company is a consulting/inspection and Infrared business, the other is a remodeling company and 2 subs. I have an answering company man the phones of the inspection and  I have made my best year in a long time. 
I would say at this point in your life, Go back to school and diversify, the bad back never goes away or gets better.
Good luck!!

And as far as resolutions go, I figure if I'm doin somethin I don't need to be, I take care of it then. Or I get in trouble.


----------



## TxBuilder (Jan 19, 2012)

inspectorD said:


> Then do something else.
> I realized long ago I could never keep up with the construction life, 25 years on the body is enough. I started looking into home inspections while I still had time about 10 years ago. I slowly merged out of "all" remodeling, to part time inspections. This year I have two separate entities. One company is a consulting/inspection and Infrared business, the other is a remodeling company and 2 subs. I have an answering company man the phones of the inspection and  I have made my best year in a long time.
> I would say at this point in your life, Go back to school and diversify, the bad back never goes away or gets better.
> Good luck!!
> ...



That's great advice.


----------



## Garenius (Jan 23, 2012)

Be more active in the gyms, something which I've been neglecting lately.


----------



## TxBuilder (Jan 23, 2012)

I can't get into gyms. 

You have to go places to work out, I would rather do that at home.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jan 23, 2012)

TxBuilder said:


> I can't get into gyms.
> 
> You have to go places to work out, I would rather do that at home.



Yep, I bought a treadmill and an exercise machine with 3 stations...pretty to look at, maybe someday I'll start to use them.


----------



## Jdmrenovations (Jan 25, 2012)

Believe me, I am doing more exercise now than I ever did...all aimed at my core and back muscles. 

I don't necessarily need to STOP working in the field, I just need to stop working STUPID in the field.  I am one of those idiots that in my younger years took on tasks I simply should have refused.

I learned my lesson...a little too late.  Still, my chiropractor tells me that my back looks good for a 42 yr old man...the deterioration is from age and abuse.  Luckily for me, I've never been heavy...6 ft and 170 since high school, and I never took my macho work stupidity to a level that did any serious damage.

That's what I meant by protecting my back.  That actually gives me a thought on a new resolution...if it's not too late.

The younger guys that I hire to do the heavy lifting I used to do will now get a lecture from me...at least I can teach someone from my mistakes


----------



## TxBuilder (Jan 26, 2012)

oldog/newtrick said:


> Yep, I bought a treadmill and an exercise machine with 3 stations...pretty to look at, maybe someday I'll start to use them.



It's not being used as a coat rack? 

Seems you're missing it's purpose. 



Jdmrenovations said:


> Believe me, I am doing more exercise now than I ever did...all aimed at my core and back muscles.
> 
> I don't necessarily need to STOP working in the field, I just need to stop working STUPID in the field.  I am one of those idiots that in my younger years took on tasks I simply should have refused.
> 
> ...



That's smart. Try to save someone else's back so they don't have the same issues.


----------



## rollingmurphy (Jan 26, 2012)

I've been trying to pick up the guitar again. Haven't played it in a LONG time. Used to be the coolest kid in high school, in little garage bands here and there. The good ol' days as I would say it. I had a white Ibanez, played like a dream. It's definitely something I planned on getting back into this year.


----------



## TxBuilder (Jan 27, 2012)

What kind of guitar do you have?


----------



## Leo1981 (Jan 31, 2012)

well just like everyone else i decided to try and lose weight and get a little fitter, ive done this and never really stuck to it but seem to be enjoyin it this year round and can see me carrying it on for a while. im 6ft and weighed 14st 3 and since the 1st i went on a low carb diet and joined the gym. i go around 3 times a week and do muscle training and then cardio, and make sure i go swimming at least once a week. i weighed myself this morning and after a month i now weigh 13st  and i feel much better about myself.


----------



## TxBuilder (Feb 1, 2012)

Leo1981 said:


> well just like everyone else i decided to try and lose weight and get a little fitter, ive done this and never really stuck to it but seem to be enjoyin it this year round and can see me carrying it on for a while. im 6ft and weighed 14st 3 and since the 1st i went on a low carb diet and joined the gym. i go around 3 times a week and do muscle training and then cardio, and make sure i go swimming at least once a week. i weighed myself this morning and after a month i now weigh 13st  and i feel much better about myself.



Congrats, I'm glad to read you are sticking to it.

Is the pool you're swimming in heated?


----------



## Leo1981 (Feb 2, 2012)

well im on a 3month contract with the gym so going to keep it up till the end, and then after that i should be happy with my weight and how i look, then ill cut down so i just maintain everything. yeah im guessing the pool is heated its just the lane pool at my local swimming baths, and im usually a big girl when it comes to jumping in cold water so its got to be, or i wouldnt be swimming in it lol


----------



## ilikeblue (Feb 2, 2012)

I've been sticking to mine for sure. You guys would be proud of me. I enrolled back in school. Community College that is, but hey- it's something. And it's kicking my booty! But, it was what I wanted to start the new year off with and I enrolled and here I am. I'm just getting my Bachelor's Degree now and go from there.


----------



## Leo1981 (Feb 3, 2012)

Glad to here that! what are you studying? i finished a degree is video game design last year, was a 3yr course but really enjoyed it, not as fun as every1 thinks though, u dont just play games lol


----------

